# Bridgestone E5 Golf Ball



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi All, 

I found a Bridgestone E5 the other week and liked it so I purchased 12. They seem to be extremely cheap at the moment and are some what of a budget ball anyhow. 

The E5 is a two piece ball so cheap to manufacture, some what long off the tee but... Unlike most other two piece balls made is has a urethane cover usually reserved for the likes of the Pro V, Z-Star and B330. The cover makes an ok ball into a great ball, especially for the money.

I came out of a trap yesterday, it was very wet sand so I really got into the back of the ball, it hit the green and zipped back 8-10 yards upon landing, that is not usual for me and showed the quality of the budget all. I am aware that a lot of it was the shot played but its hard to do without a good ball.


Looks 5/5
Spin of the tee 5/5
Feel round the green 5/5
Durability 5/5


I really am impressed!! Its a nicer ball than the more expensive E6.


Try one!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried one but didn't get on with them have played the B330 RX for a few seasons now but have went of them and prefer the Callaway Hex Chrome.

One of my mates a 2 handicapper used the E5 last winter and swore by it , so he played all season with them and loved them.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			I tried one but didn't get on with them have played the B330 RX for a few seasons now but have went of them and prefer the Callaway Hex Chrome.

One of my mates a 2 handicapper used the E5 last winter and swore by it , so he played all season with them and loved them.
		
Click to expand...


What did you not like Steve? Is the Cally Chrome not a little clicky round the green?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just didn't seem to get anything out of it Alex same as the E6 maybe just me, never found it to be clicky ,good green side spin and distance on them.


----------



## Deke (Apr 15, 2013)

As a massive fan of the E6 and many other Bridgestone balls I might have to give these ago,I got 12 for a fiver on ebay after all! Nice right up Alex,cheers.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 15, 2013)

According the the fitting on the Bridgestone page I should go with an E6. 
Both are Â£13 a dozen at AG at the moment.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 15, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			According the the fitting on the Bridgestone page I should go with an E6. 
Both are Â£13 a dozen at AG at the moment.
		
Click to expand...



Did he give reasons, Id be interested?! I think the E6 is better under the skin but does not have as good a skin as the E5.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 15, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Did he give reasons, Id be interested?! I think the E6 is better under the skin but does not have as good a skin as the E5.
		
Click to expand...

It was answer the question jobbie and they tell the ball that suits. Prob because the 6 has reduced spin?

http://www.bridgestonegolf.com/product/ball-selection-guide


----------

